# .rm dateien aus dem netz speichern ?



## Sebastian (9. Juni 2002)

Wie kann ich .rm dateien aus dem netz speichern weil ich da so ein Video gefunden habe, was ich dringend bräuchte !

ich kann die datei nicht mit flashget oder so laden weil es ja kein http oder ftp server ist !

rtsp://kermit.sda.t-online.de/zdf/ratgeber/reiselust/videos/rl010330_2.rm


----------



## BubiBohnensack (9. Juni 2002)

Ich hätte auf Flashget getippt:

Hier kannst du doch den FlashGet Browser nehmen. Mit ihm kannst du auch *.mov Dateien speichern usw. Also einfach in das Directory gehen und dann die Datei suchen.

Gib mal bitte den Link


----------



## Zorck (9. Juni 2002)

Solche Streams kannst du doch mitschneiden. Such doch einfach mal hier im Forum umher. Solche Frage wurde schon mal gestellt, glaub ich.
Ich kenne jetzt aber keine Software zum Videos mitschneiden!
Musst du mal suchen.


----------



## Kaethe (9. Juni 2002)

Nene, dass geht ganz einfach. Und zwar mit diesem Tool hier:

StreamBox VCR 1.0 

Habs einfach mal hochgeladen!
Der lädt auch *.asx Streams usw!

Klappt aber nicht immer!!


----------

